# Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm



## Blackout27 (3. Juli 2018)

*Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Moin Moin lieber PCGHX Community,
ich habe mittlerweile das dritte (!!!) Gewittertierchen in kürzester Zeit in meinem Asus ROG Swift PG278Q  gefunden. Bisher konnte ich diese Tierchen immer am äußersten Rand (da wo das Display schwarz ist) zerdrücken sodass diese nicht im Sichtbereich sind. Allerdings ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis so ein Tierchen vor meiner Maßnahme das zeitliche segnet​
Der Monitor hat knapp 700€ gekostet und musste bereits einmal ausgetauscht werden da dieser nach 2 Jahren mehrere Pixelfehler bekommen hat. Nun scheint das Display undicht zu sein  Habt ihr eine Idee wie man diese Tierchen dauerhaft entfernen kann und ob ihr ebenfalls solche Probleme erlebt habt?

Ich bin gerade wirklich enttäuscht von der Qualität des Monitors und habe keine Lust jeden Tag nach Gewittertierchen ausschau zu halten 

Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Bitte was?


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bitte was?



Habe ich mich unsachlich ausgedrückt oder bist du über mein Problem geschockt? ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Was ist ein Gewitterwürmchen?


----------



## Herbststurm (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Er meint bestimmt so einen lebenden Pixelfehler  hatte ich auch schon in meinem Asus Monitor gehabt und ein Kumpel bei seinem Samsung wo das Ding in der Bildschirmmitte verendet ist.

YouTube
 oder 
*YouTube*


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Würmer die nur nachm Gewitter kommen

Ne er mein bestimmt Gewittertierchen diese verlaufen sich gerne mal im Monitor und mit Pech sterben se dahinter und man hat das schöne im Sichtfeld wenns schlecht läuft.
Deshalb niemals tot drücken..
Wenn sowas ist Monitor aus und eine Lichtquelle an Monitor stellen dann kommen die meistens wieder raus gekrabbelt.
Hab auch so eins bei mir natürlich fast mittig gestorben ist 20min schöne hinterm Monitor lang gemacht bis es wohl dann keine Lust mehr hatte.


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Gewitterwürmchen?



Das sind kleine Insekten die man gerade zur Sommerzeit häufiger vorfindet. Was für eine genaue Art von Lebewesen es ist kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht sagen (Wiki hilft).

Um mein Beispiel besser darzustellen hier ein Video (das bin nicht ich^^):

YouTube




Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Würmer die nur nachm Gewitter kommen
> 
> Ne er mein bestimmt Gewittertierchen diese verlaufen sich gerne mal im Monitor und mit Pech sterben se dahinter und man hat das schöne im Sichtfeld wenns schlecht läuft.
> Deshalb niemals tot drücken..
> ...



Ändere es gleich mal ab. Ich habe ebenfalls mit einer Lichtquelle das kleine Ding zum Rand gelockt. Allerdings wollte bisher keines der Tierchen mein Panel wieder verlassen. Daher habe ich es lieber und leider am Rand wo kein Bildinhalt dargestellt wird, zerdrücken müssen...


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



Herbststurm schrieb:


> Er meint bestimmt so einen lebenden Pixelfehler  hatte ich auch schon in meinem Asus Monitor gehabt und ein Kumpel bei seinem Samsung wo das Ding in der Bildschirmmitte verendet ist.
> 
> YouTube
> oder
> *YouTube*



Achsoooo, wäre verständlicher gewesen wenn der TE es gleich so beschrieben hätte  

@TE, ich würde mal mit einer Taschenlampe suchen wo den genau das Loch liegt und wenn möglich mit Klebeband abkleben. Eine andere Methode fällt mir nicht ein, du kannst auch den Hersteller fragen aber da es vermutlich nicht als Defekt anerkannt wird, weil der Bildschirm funktioniert ja, wirst du sowas nur gegen Entgeld repariert bekommen.


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Achsoooo, wäre verständlicher gewesen wenn der TE es gleich so beschrieben hätte
> 
> @TE, ich würde mal mit einer Taschenlampe suchen wo den genau das Loch liegt und wenn möglich mit Klebeband abkleben. Eine andere Methode fällt mir nicht ein, du kannst auch den Hersteller fragen aber da es vermutlich nicht als Defekt anerkannt wird, weil der Bildschirm funktioniert ja, wirst du sowas nur gegen Entgeld repariert bekommen.



Entschuldigt die Flasche Typbezeichnung  In meiner Gegend wird das kleine Tierchen als Würmchen bezeichnet. Garantie hat der Monitor leider nicht mehr sodass Asus sicherlich keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht...
Die undichte Stelle habe ich leider nicht gefunden und liegt evtl. auch nicht im Sichtbereich. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe! 

Ich sehe schon, ein Fall von "PP" persönliches Pech  Das verärgert mich wirklich, so ein hochpreisiger Monitor und dann solche Mangelerscheinungen... Eigentlich wollte ich erst 2020 nach einen Nachfolger Ausschau halten wenn 4K und 144 Hertz bezahlbar geworden ist.


----------



## pedi (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

lasst doch die armen tierchen am leben, und kauft euch gescheite monitore, die auch dicht sind.
ich hatte diese süssen tierchen noch nie.


----------



## Herbststurm (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



pedi schrieb:


> lasst doch die armen tierchen am leben, und kauft euch gescheite monitore, die auch dicht sind.
> ich hatte diese süssen tierchen noch nie.



Sei froh das Du davon verschont geblieben bist!  
Hab das Problem mittlerweile schon bei so vielen Monitoren unterschiedlicher Hersteller gesehen, dass ich persönlich nicht wüsste, woran ich sofort erkennen könnte das gerade der eine Monitor 100% sicher vor diesen Dingern sein soll. (außer die gute alte Röhre ^^ )

Diese Tierchen sind leider immer für eine Überraschung gut auch wenn man sich momentan mit seinem Monitor-Kauf sicher fühlt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Monitore die dicht sind bester post..

Irgentwo muss ja die Abwärme auch raus und da wo se raus macht kann auch was rein...
Zur Not krabbeln se durch de Boxen Schlitze.


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Monitore die dicht sind bester post..
> 
> Irgentwo muss ja die Abwärme auch raus und da wo se raus macht kann auch was rein...
> Zur Not krabbeln se durch de Boxen Schlitze.



Ein Panel sollte dicht sein damit weder Dreck, noch Feuchtigkeit eindringen kann. Das hat nichts mit den Lüftungsschlitzen oder dem restlichen Gehäuse/Bauteile eines Monitors zu tun. 

------------------

Habe mich nochmal erkundigt und auch ein Freund hat so ein Tierchen im Panel. Diese Tierchen sind laut Samsung auch ein Garantiefall da keine Fremdkörper ins Panel gelangen sollten. Leider ist meine Garantie bereits abgelaufen. Dann heißt es weiter obacht geben und die Sommertage irgendwie überstehen -..-


----------



## Neppi88 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Das sind Gewitterfliegen. 
http://www.pixelklecks.de/pictures/Gewitterfliegen.jpg

Und da die so extrem flach sind finden die den noch so kleinsten Spalt. Wer glaubt sein Gerät sei wirklich dicht sollte die mal eine Woche da ran lassen. XD

Hab das zum Glück auch noch nicht gehabt. 
Entfernen wirst du das nur können wenn du den auseinander nimmst weil vermutlich niemand auch nur Ansatzweise was so schmales haben wir.
Abdichten wohl nur mit ner Art Creme oder Klebeband was keine Wellen schlägt.


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Oh Gewitterfliegen im Bildschirm, das kenne ich auch, mein alter Amilo hatte auch 2 Tote Tierchen im Panel. 
Das ist ärgerlich da man diese ganz schwer wieder raus bekommt.


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Die Viecher sind aber recht gross. Ich dachte immer das wären vielleicht 2 oder 3 Pixel grosse halb durchsichtige Larvenartige Tierchen mit Beinen dran. Umso besser das ich bisher verschont geblieben bin.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Hatte ich auch bei meinem LG was weiß ich in 34Zoll vor vielleicht so 5 Jahren, danach war ich auch im regen Austausch mit LG, für die das ganz offenbar nicht Schuld des Herstellers sondern viel mehr des Anwenders ist. Finde ich auch verständlich, es wird dem Käufer ja auch nirgends eine Sicherheit vor der Tierwelt suggeriert. 
Meine Lösung war folgende (wenn eventuell auch ein wenig unorthodox):
Das Panel an der Stelle, an der das Gewittertierchen gestorben ist erwärmen (ohne ging es nicht, ich glaube, weil die sonst sehr durch ihr eigen Blut kleben)
Danach das Panel in einer Bewegung von in etwa 30cm über dem Bett auf die Matratze runter hauen :3 So dass der untere Panelrand auf der Matratze aufkommt, durch den Schlag haben die Gewittertierchen sich dann meist gelöst & sind an den unteren Rand des Panels gefallen, wo sie dann nicht mehr sichtbar waren. Dem Monitor schien das nicht geschadet zu haben.

Aber tbh. seit dem LG Monitor damals hatte kein anderer jemals wieder das Problem, dieser aber dafür damals fast schon regelmäßig  Würde also von dem 34er 21:9 von LG abraten^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Ich hatte auch 9Jahre lang nie das Prob. mit den viechern blos seit neusten kommen die..
Der Witz ist meins ist ja so gestorben aber klebt fest wie sau..


----------



## kine (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eine andere Methode fällt mir nicht ein, du  kannst auch den Hersteller fragen aber da es vermutlich nicht als Defekt  anerkannt wird, weil der Bildschirm funktioniert ja, wirst du sowas nur  gegen Entgeld repariert bekommen.



Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren in meinem LG FLATRON IPS235 eine die auch perfekt mittig verendet ist...
Damals habe ich mich bei LG gemeldet und habe ein Austausch gerät bekommen...
(das lief zwar nicht unbedingt reibungslos, da ich wohl ein refurbisheden bekommen habe (der leider u.a. nen Pixelfehler hat)
aber als ich mich deswegen beschwert hatte, haben sie angeblich sogar noch einen (aber ein anderes Modell) losgeschickt der aber jetzt seit mehreren Jahren unterwegs ist...)




Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch 9Jahre lang nie das Prob. mit den viechern blos seit neusten kommen die..
> Der Witz ist meins ist ja so gestorben aber klebt fest wie sau..



Habe mal gehört das die sozusagen einbrennen durch die wärme des Pannels


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

heißt doch Gewittertierchen oder Würmchen oder nicht^^ und Gewittertierchen kennt doch jeder. "Gewitter Würmchen im Display" habt ihr den keine Sponatane Kombinationsgabe.
Fransenflügler als eigentlicher Name das kennt doch kein Mensch ey^^


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*

Kenn weder das Eine, noch das Andere.
Hatte jetzt flackernde Pixel oder sowas in der Art erwartet.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> heißt doch Gewittertierchen oder Würmchen oder nicht^^ und Gewittertierchen kennt doch jeder. "Gewitter Würmchen im Display" habt ihr den keine Sponatane Kombinationsgabe.
> Fransenflügler als eigentlicher Name das kennt doch kein Mensch ey^^



Fragt mal unseren guten alten Torsten, der ist Diplom-Biologe.


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kenn weder das Eine, noch das Andere.
> Hatte jetzt flackernde Pixel oder sowas in der Art erwartet.



Geh mal mehr nach draußen 

Zimmer dunkel machen, Lampe drüber stellen und hoffen, dass das Tierchen Richtung Licht marschiert, hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Zimmer dunkel machen, Lampe drüber stellen und hoffen, dass das Tierchen Richtung Licht marschiert, hat bei mir geholfen


Funktioniert aber nur wenn sie noch leben.

Was auch lästig ist sind Fliegen die den Bildschirm zuscheissen. Und die sind so doof die kommen immer wieder. Da hilft nur totschlagen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewitterwürmchen im Bildschirm*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Geh mal mehr nach draußen


Was soll denn der dumme Kommentar?
Findest das auch noch witzig, selten so gelacht.


----------

